# Would you pay to hunt predators?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

*Would you pay to hunt predators?*​
Yes - I have no problem paying for a quality hunt 4041.24%No - I don't pay to hunt5758.76%


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know different guys feel differently about this but I thought I would post a poll. Would you pay to hunt, or is that not for you? Vote above....


----------



## schben71 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would prob. pay to hunt cougars or wolves but not yotes


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I would pay a reasonable fee to get access to a big West Texas or South Texas Ranch in prime predator country but not to be guided on a predator hunt. I would want to do it my way. JMHO


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Unless you own a lot of property in Texas you almost have to pay to hunt anything. at least that is the way it is in South East Texas. There are a lot of places that offer predator hunt in Texas but the prices are most of the time to high. Lets face it there is a lot of difference in a Trophy Buck than a Coyote.


----------



## PredatorFreak (Feb 25, 2010)

I paid $650 to go on a west Texas hunt it was worth it for all the action. All the hunting was done at night and It was a 3 night deal. My buddy and I got 8 bobcats and 20 some gray foxes 2 javelinas and a couple coyotes. We also got to use night vision scopes and binoculars all provided by the guide. But my friend and I got to do all the calling because we have done it for a long time and know how the guide was cool with that. The other cool thing is in Texas you can shoot out of a vehicle so that was fun in colorado you can't.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

FYI
Javelinas are a game animal in Texas and can not be hunted at night for those of you that come here on a hunt.


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

personally have been looking for a place to hunt bobcats,we only have a few places where its open here in ny,would pay for a quality hunt ,,,anyone have any referrals?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Rong, 
Most of the outfitters here have websites.Check out what we have to offer, and see if theres something that suits you.
You never know, what your looking for could be right here.
My link is at the bottom of the message, but we are all in the index at the top of the thread.


----------



## Tka250 (Mar 3, 2010)

And hopefully I will get the chance someday. I would love to hunt wolves in Canada.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have paid more for things I would like to forget. Memories are priceless. I dont agree with puttin myself in dept for a single self serving memory but for a hunt with friends and family I would remember a little money is a minor set back. I would personally like to form a hunt with Texas hunters who I have not met, where we could meet and share a hunt and put faces to names. I wish I had the place to do so my doors would be open. But I dont but would be willing to shell out a few green backs for the chance to make new friends and memories. My motto When you die there is a hash mark between the day you were born and the day you die and that represents your life to those who do not know you, so let me be remembered in the memories of my family, friends and people whos lives I have touched whether they be young or old, family or friend.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Texas ranchland is not free, so why should I expect FREE hunting priviledges? Texas ranchers are struggling dollarwise, so seek a dollar to stay afloat. Texas land taxes are ludicrous, so many TEXAS landlowners lose their land to whatever bankwise. Land is not free, so hunters should be happy to find a great place to hunt for a few hundred dollars. Texas ranchers are not beggers, so open your heart and your wallet to enjoy the OPPORTUNITY to hunt. Cliffy, from Michigan where things aren't economically great to say the least.


----------



## GritGuy (Jan 31, 2010)

Wolf, bear, lion, sure, in Africa with so many predators available certainly, here in the states might if I had a good area I knew was workable, lots of outfitters have predator hunting as a filler when you waiting around for your trip back, but really don't have their heart in it.

If I was visiting a relative or a friend in another state that was reciprocal with mine and they offered it. I'd try it.

But to just off and hire it done for my own, nah, can do enough of it here to satisfy anything I need to


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Personally I am for meeting and sharing....been doing it most of my life. I have been alot of places from Alaska to Florida Michigan, Ohio, Iowa, kentucky, Pennsivania,. In Saskatchewan I paid for a guided bear hunt..but, only because non resisdents are not allowed without a guide. I enjoy serching and figuring it out. I have taken guys out fishing ( walleye, muskie, salmon, perch and more) Hunting (I have been blessed with setting up guys and gals on deer, bear, duck, yotes, and more and some and often they have gotten thier first with me, *that is best !)* and they help with fuel and even meals...and I do like wise. Often staying at thier house or them at mine. .....Kids however I really enjoy...that is if they really are into the hunt and not the kill.

So to answer your question Chris, yes of course !!!! , but I prefer to make friends and share experiences.

I have never had problems finding areas to hunt private or public both have proven to be productive...the search is part of the hunt/fun.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I would consider paying for a quality hunt in other states, but I'm also in agreement with Oac, GG, and Bigd1. It would be great to meet others and invite them out to your own home areas, and vice-versa.

o.k... Now who wants to invite me out to Nebraska for some dog huntin'? LOL


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I am all for it as long as it is a good place with alot of hogs cause bustin a pack of them is a blast. And any place that has bobcats is worth it cause the feeling you get when you have called up that beast is awsome


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd rather go with a good buddy myself. I'd rather do it myself.... much more reward, even if there's no kill.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said Yotehntr. I've never had much problem finding a place to hunt predators of one kind or another.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I never have but would be willing to


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought about this poll last week as I was on my 5th $100 fill-up in my diesel truck, along with the cost to park my RV, then a hotel room, food, etc. My results were minimal... and it's because I spent hours scouting new territory.

In all honesty, we ALL pay to hunt predators. I guess it's just a question of how much we want to pay?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> In all honesty, we ALL pay to hunt predators. I guess it's just a question of how much we want to pay?


RIGHT ON! Wall do pay, it's just a matter of who our cash goes to.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I would pay just to see how I can improve my calling skills. It would have to be a very good guide for me to pay to hunt.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> I would pay just to see how I can improve my calling skills. It would have to be a very good guide for me to pay to hunt.


I ate at Underwoods the other day when I went through to Abilene. ET


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Well said Chris that is exactly right. But it would be hard for me to pay a guide, I like the idea in doing it all myself.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I prefer public or private thats offered as a way of reducing numbers of yotes rather than for profit as well. But thats the landowners choice and nothing wrong with that, just not my cup of tea. I often go empty handed but it makes me critique myself and techniques as its always a learning curve involved. Paying for someone to take you where they know there are yotes and putting you on them is akin to hunting deer in game reserves with a fence keeping them in, no fun in that- using your own brain and learned techniques from forums as this and school of hard knocks makes the harvest of the master satisfying. But to have the camraderie of a friend along with or without success is priceless--pun intended. IMO


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

..........


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Not sure if i would pay to hunt yotes! Now I would love to go on a paid Lynx hunt for sure!!!! Bobcats? maybe. So Im not goin to vote just yet on the subject! I would say there is a market for that, but I did the guided hunt thing for about 6 years. Only thing i really got out of it was less time for me to hunt and a bunch of babysitting. No doubt i made money, but it was time for me to get back to just me.


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

Only way I'd pay to hunt a predator is if it walked on two legs and had raped my daughter....


----------



## alann (Nov 18, 2011)

Voted no. but I did not think about mountain lions or wolves.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

No being able to "pay to hunt" is why I lost interest in deer hunting!

Predator hunting is a hobby but I can barely afford to pay for the gas, guns and gear, much less pay someone to do the hard part for me.

When I was a kid, through my Dad's connections, we could go over here to squirrel hunt and over here to deer hunt. All with a phone call.
Now, most of those people still have property, but you must pay from $600 to $2000 or better a year for access to hunt deer!

For predator hunting, people will almost pay you to hunt them. I hunt places that do not allow any hunting at all, besides me!

I wouldn't mind going to different areas or states to hunt different predators, but I would rather hook up with a friend on a forum and hunt with them.

But over all, to me, the hunt and preparation is the addicting part of predator hunting.
Knowing that I out smarted this cunning hunter long enough to get a well placed shot, is what it is all about!

I have no problem with someone paying or charging for this service, just not for me.


----------



## TROP (Jul 24, 2011)

I would pay to hunt a differnt part of the country or canada.


----------



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

I started this past time to challenge myself. And it has been a challenge! I want the feeling of self accomplishment. Not to mention that the fur picked up will help offset fuel and gear cost, once i am successful that is.


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

I would if it was a quailty hunt, with 5 star all around, with top notch room and meals.

Having a guided hunt can be better than going somewhere that you have no idea if there is any animals at all.

Its like gambling, you have no idea if you win or lose. Chances are you will lose unless you know the area you are hunting. That is where a Outfitter would make a payed hunt well worth ever dollars.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Perhaps a chance at some Desert Hunting which I've never done BUT seeing as I don't have bags of money laying around they might have to take a truck full of Kohlrabi's as payment !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Being from across the pond yes I'd pay to shoot wolf, bear, cougar or bobcat.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Perhaps a chance at some Desert Hunting which I've never done BUT seeing as I don't have bags of money laying around they might have to take a truck full of Kohlrabi's as payment !!


LOL You'd just bring all the evil ones !


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the idea of guided hunts for big game, but when it comes to small game and predators, a lot of it can be done just as easy without paying someone else.

I would like to pay for room and board on some huge private land with no limit on where I can go out on my own. If that makes sense. Just not a guide. Be able to go a weekend without having to drive 200+miles.


----------



## frozenbutt (Nov 27, 2011)

I would not pay to hunt anything, finding land, be it door knocking, maps or sat photos and scouting is all part of the hunt for me. To harvest an animal because of what 'you' did, not what someone else did is what makes it hunting to me. Anything else is just shooting.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Being from across the pond yes I'd pay to shoot wolf, bear, cougar or bobcat.


You get over here and I am sure one of us can get you on all of those and more at no cost. Might need to stay a while or make a few trips if you want them all but it's all possible!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> You get over here and I am sure one of us can get you on all of those and more at no cost. Might need to stay a while or make a few trips if you want them all but it's all possible!


One year I'll be over to bug you boys in person! It might be for a month though to cover Arizona to Canada!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> One year I'll be over to bug you boys in person! It might be for a month though to cover Arizona to Canada!


We'll have you covered in Colorado


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

220swift said:


> We'll have you covered in Colorado


Thank you.


----------



## addisdad (Dec 14, 2011)

I would definitely pay to hunt wolves or mountain lion, but not coyotes. I got lucky.. I work at a 10,000 acre (that's just crops, not counting wooded areas) grain farm that's plentiful with all sorts of wildlife like deer, coyotes, squirrells, turkey, and rabbits just to name a few. So all i really have to pay for is my ammo and hunting license


----------



## Bucksnbolders (Dec 23, 2011)

Growing up, My Dad trapped for a living at different times for various large ranching operation's. I cant picture myself paying to do it, but I can understand someone being willing to pay for a great predator hunting experience.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Personally if I got to shoot John Wayne Gacy, Jeffrey Dahmer, or Ted Bundy---








That Id pay to do.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1,

You and my father share/d the same philosopy. He was the most generous man I knew. He passed away a few years ago. He would invite all our family and friends, pay for the trip (Often Fishing), then act like he got it for free. Those memories are priceless. You're 100% right with your priorities. I hope we all have many years to enjoy these days afield with family and friends. I suppose there's often cost involved. I prefer the smile and handshake and hunting a family/friend's farm, but those days might be limited. I've paid for hunts in Maine, Quebec and Wyoming. Have friends/family in Pa, Wisc, Iowa and Va. I'd pay if I don't have a personal contact. ...Just got an invite tonight to hunt pigs, etc in Tx. Wouldn't blink about paying, but timing isn't right for my family.

RS NattyB


----------



## End mange (Jun 5, 2012)

Im with Miller on this one. Hunting is getin more expensive all the time without payin to hunt on a piece of property. I would go hunt elsewhere if someone wouldnt let me hunt than offer to pay them, it jus ruins it for the next guy. I really appreciate farmers, ranchers, and land owners for letting us hunt and i return hope they appreciate us hunters for taking a few predators and respecting their land.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes I would for a lot of action

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Deerhunter 28 said:


> Yes I would for a lot of action
> 
> PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
> Blacked out


 I would have to have them commit suicide by jumping on the end of my barrel before I would pay a red cent ---but thats just me..


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

NOWAY! to much GREED.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I would pay to go hunt black bears on the coast of B.C. and plan on doing it as a 50th birthday present to myself. Only 2yrs to go!! As for coyotes, there's only two guys I would pay for a guided trip with. Tom Austin of Predator Pursuit or Tony Tebbe of Predator University. Not for the hunt so much, but for the opportunity to learn from two of the absolute best. I attended a seminar that Tom did at our local Cabela's store and came away with more than one little piece of info that I have been able to put to use and been successful because of. And this was just a 1hr seminar. Imagine what could be learned on a 2 or 3 day hunt. But here in Nv. there's so much BLM land that finding places to hunt is never a problem, so I wouldn't pay just to hunt on private land.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> NO!!!! I wouldn't pay for a hunt, if I leave the woods without even taking a shoot, it's no big deal to me......I spent a day in the woods...... In the peace and quiet of the woods....that's go enough for me.


exactly !

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KrazyKowboy (Oct 23, 2012)

Just to go out in a field on my own and call and maybe shoot a coyote or something - no! To go and stay at an outfitters place, eat their food, and have them "guide" me to where there is a lot of activity on something other than coyotes - definitely!


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Hunting to me is a lot more than the kill. I enjoy the hunt, finding their territory, and outsmarting them; whatever the quarry. I like the challenge of locating new spots and working the terrain. I believe it keeps the hunting skills sharp. JMHO. I'd also say that, like marriage, we all pay indirectly anyway....


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Here in North Dakota, most of the farmer/ranchers will give you permission to hunt yotes just about any time you want (as long as the cows are not in the area). So I voted no, as I have lots of places to learn how to get the yote (just starting out yote hunting, wanted something to hunt year around to keep shooting skills sharp).


----------



## HodagHunter (Dec 20, 2012)

I would consider it a learning opportunity. Would also be open to sharing a hunt with other like minded folks who would be willing to reciprocate.


----------



## catfish83861 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dang, I saw the question and immediately thought "Child predators oh goody we get to hunt them instead of them hunting our babies." oh well it was just a fleeting glimmer of hope. :smile2:


----------



## NattyB1 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'd pay to hunt coyotes and bobcat in TX, Coyotes in Southern Alberta (If I could afford it) and Wolves in Ontario (If I could find the time.) Other than that farmers are happy to have me kill yotes. I do send those farmers a thankyou note and a gift card when I'm done.


----------

